# How much does a cord weight



## coalman (Jan 6, 2011)

Just wondering about how much a cord of one year seasoned oak would weight I am looking just for an estimate also how about mixed hardwoods I just dumped a load today but every time I have the truck loaded there is no scale either open or near by


----------



## ray benson (Jan 6, 2011)

A couple tons as a ballpark figure. Here is one of the nicer wood charts.
http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1554/build/g1554.pdf
More charts in the thread at the top of the page - http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/126421.htm


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 6, 2011)

coalman said:


> Just wondering about how much a cord of one year seasoned oak would weight I am looking just for an estimate also how about mixed hardwoods I just dumped a load today but every time I have the truck loaded there is no scale either open or near by


well dried i'm gonna say about 3k.the red may be a tad less than the white but a true cord is gonna load a 1/2 ton p/u 3 times.anyway thats what i tell people who buy from me but its their truck and their wood once the moneys in my hand.


----------



## coalman (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a single axle f-650 dump with a high box I sell it by the load and I was told by my customers it is always close to 2 cords sometimes more some times less As I load it with a loader and it isn't stacked I should weight it sometime but there are no scales near by


----------



## blackdogon57 (Jan 6, 2011)

I would agree with around 2 tons well seasoned - 50% more green.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 7, 2011)

coalman said:


> I have a single axle f-650 dump with a high box I sell it by the load and I was told by my customers it is always close to 2 cords sometimes more some times less As I load it with a loader and it isn't stacked I should weight it sometime but there are no scales near by


 
Seasoned white oak -3757 lbs
Seasoned red oak -3757 lbs
Seasoned shagbark Hickory - 4327 lbs
This may help... Happy cutting! 
Look under BTU ratings.
Firewood for Sale


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 7, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Seasoned white oak -3757 lbs
> Seasoned red oak -3757 lbs
> Seasoned shagbark Hickory - 4327 lbs
> This may help... Happy cutting!
> ...


Seems like that hickory density figure appears on the high end. The hickory heartwood might get there, but I would think that the average is closer to two tons. The white oak rating appears on the money and the red oak should be a tad lower. However, this is all somewhat of an inexact science.


----------



## thepheniox (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats simple to figure out. Take a blue box fill it with wood. Weight the blue box full of wood then multiply by 22.


----------



## Uncle John (Jan 11, 2011)

thepheniox said:


> Thats simple to figure out. Take a blue box fill it with wood. Weight the blue box full of wood then multiply by 22.


 
Won't a green box work?


----------

